# Happy 1st Hatchday!!! :D



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

...to Luna!!! I picked him up when he was 5 weeks and 6 days old; and he was supposed to be a girl. He had been parent fed up until that point and was being sold too early. So I hand fed him for about a week and a half after I got him. He has always been super sweet (tamed in 2 days) but has also had a big personality for being our smallest bird. He is my baby.  Enjoy the pictures!














































Pictures as he was growing up/molting:



































































































There's his hatchday toy..only a tad bigger than him. 










Please excuse the low-quality pictures..these were taken with my phone. Also..I will adjust the size of all the pictures in just a moment.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

yay! i love the coloring from his face to his crest. he is so handsome. 

happy birthday you little bully!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Happy hatchday Luna!!!!  he's such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww, what a handsome boy. Happy Hatch Day!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

happy hatchday


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you guys see all those hormonal wandering streaks of orange in the "angry" picture? My little guy is grown up. LOL. He just got a light wing clip so he's been pouting for the past 2 days..but he was super sweet yesterday and let me give him scritches for the first time in a while. 

Edit: Oops that picture didn't make it up there! I'll fix it!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy Hatchday Luna Youre a cutie X x


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He's so handsome. Happy hatchday! I almost named Moon "Luna" too even though he's a boy.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw!Luna is so cute!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Happy Hatchday! He sure has turned into a handsome boy  It is great how you documented the changes to the facial mask as it molted in.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

srtiels said:


> Happy Hatchday! He sure has turned into a handsome boy  It is great how you documented the changes to the facial mask as it molted in.


I actually took weekly pictures once I saw the yellow begin appearing and planned to make some kind of slideshow out of it. So I have *lots* more pictures of the molting change of his face. 

And thanks everyone! He has given me lots of problems to solve from the time he came into my life (but i think it is a good thing)..so he has taught me a lot.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable pics


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy belated Hatch Day little guy!

I love the pictures, Bailey. Especially the dirty baby face pics and the angry wet bird. What a precious boy!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Happy belated Hatch Day little guy!
> 
> I love the pictures, Bailey. Especially the dirty baby face pics and the angry wet bird. What a precious boy!


He and Allie absolutely hate their baths. Kirk and Taz will be all over the cage doing the bath dance and getting soaked. And then Allie will sit on the bottom of the cage in a corner and get mad at me. Luna will run around the bottom of the cage like a chicken with his head cut off trying to avoid the sprays. Do you see how *dry* he is in that picture? LOL.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy hatch day luna  he's such a cutie  .
I love the pic of him and his birthday gift! <3  did you make it by yourself ?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, no I got it from Petsmart for ten bucks..it's a Planet Pleasures toy. I believe their toys are hand-woven by families in the Himalayans.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep. Pretty dry for a wet bird lol!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

This is what is left of that birthday toy that was beside Luna in the picture.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

happy happy hatch day to you...............


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL. I guess he liked his present!  And coincidentally, I got Sunny the same toy for his Hatch Day! Hopefully he will like it as much as Luna did. He won't get it until October though.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You got the big one? I was going to go the next size up though, and decided that maybe I shouldn't in case he was scared of it. But so far none of the toys have phased him. I added one big one in today and he immediately went over there to chew on it.. he says all the birds who have to "adjust" to their toys are sissies.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Hmm. I'm not sure what size I got. The website I ordered from had one recommended for cockatiels so that's what I ordered. I'm assuming it's smaller than the one you have.


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

I know I'm late but what color is luna? I noticed the yellow in his grey


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

He is a male normal grey.

Males get the yellow face as the mature and females keep the grey face.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

Happy Hatchday!
can i ask a question though?
how do you know if he is a male?the markings on the tail indicate female right?unless you had a blood test done?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Did you look at the last pictures? He has a yellow face, which indicates him being male.

He has not molted out all his baby feathers yet so he still has a little bit of the juvenille tail/rump barring and some wing spots too. But the yellow face, regardless of tail barring indicates him being male. Unless you have a pied or lutino, the same thing applies. All male cockatiels will get a yellow face (except WF males will obviously get a white face instead of yellow). Pied cockatiels do not play by the same rules though. Lutino males will get a yellow face, but it is not always easy to see.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

OMG!!!i asked because i have a cockatiel who looks exactly like yours!!!!!and i didnt know yellowface was an indication!!!i have a male cockatiel!with a female name...oh well..thanks for clearing that up


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You can post a picture to clarify.  if the bird started out grey-faced and turned yellow-faced you've definitely go a male. Luna will eventually not have any barring/wing spots. He has a female name too because he was supposed to be a girl.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

im uploading pictures of my other birds first though because i dont have my baby's picture in my pc right now...ill upload his picture later...
i have two other birds...and to my horror,for the past two years i thought i had a male and a female pair,but now i think that my other two cockatiels are both males too!!!ill upload them in a bit


----------

